# wheel adapters : wanting arctic cat wheels on a can am



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

any adapter on the market I can't find any





2006 ARCTIC CAT 400FIS
29.5 SKINNYS
JUG GOING OFF FOR BB SOON
NO LIFT SOON TO BE 2.5 
15" GROUND CLEARANCE 
LOW REVERSE MOD 
EXHAUST MOD WITH SWAMP PIPE
SNORKED AND RACKED


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

The adapters are almost as much as the rims so there not really available look at the price of spacers


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

kygreen said:


> The adapters are almost as much as the rims so there not really available look at the price of spacers


They should still make them. I bought some to be able to put brute wheels on my gade.....that way I could keep my brand new M16 beadlocks and keep running my 31s. I just havnt put them on yet due to not having any clutch work done to the gade.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

